# pendrive problem: error 0x8007045d



## burhan26 (May 23, 2011)

i am using 4gb hp pendrive.....when i try to transfer files into the pendrive, it shows an error window which reads "an unexpected error is keeping you from copying the file."
ERROR 0x8007045D: The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error.
please help me with this....thank you...


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

The pendrive may just be faulty (or has become faulty over time) and needs replacing.
If you have access to another PC, plug the pendrive into that and try copying files to it.
If the same problem arises, definitely the flash drive is faulty.


----------

